# Bull Ants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Kevinsbeez (Mar 22, 2015)

I am loosing a Nuc Every Night. What is the best method for killing bull ants in and around the hive? I have been using ant bait ...without much luck.


Thanks


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

It's not a total solution but it sure helps: IPM bottom boards with mineral oil in the tray. I use about 2 pints in each tray. Sometimes I get so many bull ants in mine that the pile of dead ants covers the entire tray bottom 2-3" deep. I'm guessing of course but I think the bees run them down into the trays as fast as they walk in the front door. Boric Acid powder under the hives helps too. My stands sit on blocks and I dose the blocks with the boric acid and also the grass under the stand.

HTH

Rusty


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I never did it but people have built stands with legs that get submerged in oil so that the ants can't climb to get where the bees are on the stand. There are surely posts of that on here if you search for them. I'll try to find a link to one of those threads for you.

Here is one I hope that you get things worked out.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ive-Stand-Actually-Works!&highlight=ant+stand


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

Kevinsbeez said:


> I am loosing a Nuc Every Night. What is the best method for killing bull ants in and around the hive? I have been using ant bait ...without much luck.
> 
> 
> Thanks


what ant bait have you been using? is it a granule?


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

Can you find the nest(s)? If you have time you might be able to follow their trail and kill the whole mess of them.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I am having problems with bull ants into empty bait boxes, but no hive losses that I know of yet. I need to check on my yard with nuks today. They are bad this year for sure.

I went to the Bee College in Ft Lauderdale this year and there was a class on how to keep ants out. I hope I can explain this. You start with food cans, 4 of a large size, and 4 of a size that fits inside that one. If I remember correctly, the smaller should be taller than the large. They will be the supports to your nuks. Put tanglefoot glue into the large can smeared on bottom and sides of all 4 cans. Then place the narrower taller can inside that one. Put open side down on your stand (I use cinder blocks so this is the solution I was paying attention to). One at each corner of the hive box, make sure the taller can well centered in big can. They will not be able to cross the barrier and get into the hive. This can be used for large hives, weight doesn't matter.
The class was done by Dr Bill Kern.


----------



## PaulT (Sep 2, 2015)

I found success with the use of a sewer cap,($2.00), from Lowes smeared with grease under the raised frame for the hive. I used a 6" carriage bolt to raise the frame. Having trouble posting pic. Will try again.


----------



## PaulT (Sep 2, 2015)

Pic of one side of hive base.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

PaulT said:


> View attachment 21213
> 
> 
> Pic of one side of hive base.


NICE!


----------



## devil dog (Jul 1, 2014)

I sprinkle ashes from my fireplace around the base of my hive stands and have zero ants.


----------



## noljohn (Jan 9, 2013)

I used Talstar never have a problem with ants, works on all kinds of ants. It's a granule that I spread around my hive stands. Lasts for a couple of months per application. Doesn't bother my bees.


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

Kevin,

We lost our very first hive to ants...it was a war zone every night...and the ants won....it was a total bummer for us. We have a variety of very mean ants...5 different types.

We tried just about every suggestion given to us:

1. Place the legs of the stand in oil.
2. Place the legs of the stand in water.
3. Move the hive.
4. Pray more.
5. Cinnamon
6. Ashes
7. Ect.

The ONLY solution that worked for us was to make an ant-proof beehive stand based upon the design that Charlie B posted here at Beesource.

After placing our hives on the ant proof bee hive stand, we have not had even one ant able to cross the high temp lube line...and this is now the 3rd month since placing the hives on the stand. Charlie B has a great design and it is super easy to make.

I am posting a pic of my recently completed ant-proof beehive stand. This winter I plan on making several more of these stands.

Good luck!


----------



## DeepCreek (Jan 23, 2015)

Cans with water work just fine...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Equal parts cheap jelly, water and borax. The bees take it back to the colony and it collapses when the brood all dies. Borax by itself isn't so bad either. shaken on the ants or along the path or on the colony. I have no had the bees how an interest, but if you want to keep the bees out of it, drill 1/8" holes in a tupperware sandwich box and put some of the mix in there. The bees wont' be able to get in. Put it on the ant path.


----------



## Southern nectar (Sep 24, 2015)

My uncle was having the same problem with his hives. He bought a plastic cement mixing tub for each hive. Then filled it up with water, added two cinder blocks inside the tub and placed the hives on the blocks. This created a moat around the behive. That was two years ago. To this day he has not had a problem with ants. He did add a small piece of wire mesh from the hive entrance to the water to help the bees that fell in.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Found this about Bull Ants. http://australianmuseum.net.au/bull-ants , in case anyone was wondering what they looked like


----------



## Andy_K (Sep 5, 2015)

Oil filled moats are the only thing that works here.
4 tubs that are sold to change car oil with is what I use.
If you want I can send you some pics of what works for me.


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

The ants at our property circumvented both the water and the oil moats...it was simply a matter of time. Some of the ants must have taken lessons from Jesus because I tell you they could walk across the water.

The oil became one big mess and the ants and bees would pile up in both moats until there was an easy bridge to cross. I finally got tired of checking the moats all the time.

For me, I like the ant proof beehive stand. Build it, and leave it, and never worry about ants again...well, maybe need to add a new layer of high temperature lube once a year at most.

We still have stains on the ground from the oil moat fiasco. I'll never do that again.


----------

